# NavRes HQ contact



## medaid (19 Jun 2007)

Could someone who knows anyone at NavRes HQ, or if anyone that's on here that works at NavResHQ and handles the transfer side for officers, please PM me! I've got quite a few urgent questions...


All and any help would be greatly appreciated!


Cheers,

MT.


----------



## medaid (19 Aug 2007)

I need to ask some questions to someone who is in the know at NavResHQ, when it comes to VOTs and the quals that the board offers. 

Please if anyone knows someone, or these individuals exist on the forum, please PM me. 


Cheers to all!


MT.


----------



## navymich (19 Aug 2007)

I remembered seeing a question like this here before and decided to search for  it, then found out it was started by you before.

If you are asking again, I assume that you didn't receive a response the first time.  Instead of still waiting that someone might be in the position you are asking about, are these not questions that CFRC or the BPSO could answer for you?


----------



## medaid (19 Aug 2007)

Hey Airmich,

   Ya, I was hoping that one of those special people would have joined by now. It looks like it's not likely. No CFRC has said that they really don't know what NavRes would offer and the BPSO doesn't know what I would be offered either. Im just dying of anticipation and want to know what to expect. *sigh* oh well. Thanks Mods for merging. But lets let this one drop into the ethers of the net.


Cheers,


MT.


----------



## kratz (24 Aug 2007)

You have not posted any questions, but the only Officer trades within the Naval Reserve  are listed on their web site. For example, since the late 1990s, there is no Medical trade within the Naval Reserve (NR). If you already have a degree, you would apply to join the NR and chose an Officer trade, untrained. They may offer you accelerated promotion depending on how much of your skills are transferable, but this will only be granted after basic skills courses are taken.


----------



## medaid (25 Aug 2007)

Cheers Kratz, 

 But I'm not going in as an Medical. I'm already in the VOT process, and it's from one officer trade to another. I know, my handle is a little misleading at times. But thanks for your info!


----------

